# lining and flossing fish....



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

can someone explain to to me "lining fish"? and how that is a form of snagging? I realize that salmon have their mouth open most of the time but "lining" and "flossing" fish are confusing terms to me....is this what all the people do down at Allegan dam, dam on the White, 6th street, and even the Rogue where they line up on top of each to get right next to the wall...


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> is this what all the people do down at Allegan dam, dam on the White, 6th street, and even the Rogue where they line up on top of each to get right next to the wall...


Sure, but most at those places just stick with the traditional hook in the a** method.


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

gooseboy said:


> can someone explain to to me "lining fish"? and how that is a form of snagging? I realize that salmon have their mouth open most of the time but "lining" and "flossing" fish are confusing terms to me....is this what all the people do down at Allegan dam, dam on the White, 6th street, and even the Rogue where they line up on top of each to get right next to the wall...


Think of the term "mouth hockey"

Flossing/lining is aiming the fly into the mouth of the fish and then yanking the rod when the fly is near the mouth.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Flossing is illegal because the fly is hooked OUTSIDE the mouth. It is actually a perfectly legal and common way to fish in Alaska.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Frogfish101 said:


> Flossing is illegal because the fly is hooked OUTSIDE the mouth. It is actually a perfectly legal and common way to fish in Alaska.


It's actually a perfectly legal way to fish here in Michigan, nothing illegal about it. Keeping a fish hooked on the outside of the mouth, on the other hand, is illegal.

Mitch


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I spoke with a DNR officer a couple years back and he informed me that a fish hooked in the mouth whether inside the mouth or outside the mouth was a legal hook. So if you hook a fish in the side of the mouth on the outside than it is legal to keep. At least that is what I was told by the DNR. But when it comes to salmon it dont matter either way to me.


----------



## JCM (Dec 17, 2002)

dobes said:


> I spoke with a DNR officer a couple years back and he informed me that a fish hooked in the mouth whether inside the mouth or outside the mouth was a legal hook. So if you hook a fish in the side of the mouth on the outside than it is legal to keep. At least that is what I was told by the DNR. But when it comes to salmon it dont matter either way to me.


Not true. The above statement contradicts itself. A fish hooked outside the mouth cannot also be hooked inside the mouth! 

It is one or the other.

A fish hooked anywhere outside the mouth is illegal.

A perfect illustration of this is the picture about 3/4 of the way down this page below the picture titled: Cleaner, proprieter, booker, cooker, boss and pope: 

http://www.graydrake.com/index.html 

This fish is hooked outside the mouth and if a person retained this fish they can and should be ticketed.

A fish hooked outside the mouth is NOT hooked in the mouth.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

The question becomes what is the essence of the sport of fishing and it is clearly to fool a fish into eating a bait or lure, or striking the lure/fly out of aggression. By casting to a fish whether sighted or unseen, allowing the leader to slide into the fish's mouth, drawn tight by the current then hooking the fish, is not the essence of fishing, albeit it sells guide trips and fly tackle.


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

JCM said:


> Not true. The above statement contradicts itself. A fish hooked outside the mouth cannot also be hooked inside the mouth!
> 
> It is one or the other.
> 
> ...



seeya


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Oh boy here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yikes::rant:*


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

How about this one off Bett's site.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

ICEGUY said:


> seeya


And you could get a ticket for it. Its the law, the fish must be hooked inside the mouth. Its probably hard to get written up for, but it is still illegal.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

JCM said:


> Not true. The above statement contradicts itself. A fish hooked outside the mouth cannot also be hooked inside the mouth!
> 
> It is one or the other.
> 
> ...


And that Atlantic is 38lbs too.... LMAO


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

Great photo Caddis! Those fly guides are their own worse enemy. Some have learned (from our efforts to educate the public) to only post photos after the flies have been removed from the fish.

I bet if you asked the guy who "caught" that fish he would tell you one on the fly equals three taken on hardware or spawn. That's the irony. The self deluded elitists are one rung above the snaggers. I cry foul.


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Pm sent.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Fisheye, that wasn't cool at all. You can't even tell that that is even an egg fly above the eye and you are accusing a guy of snagging a fish.


----------



## TroutFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2008)

Do you even know the guy in the photo? He's a nice guy and an avid fisherman, who posts reports on this site for others to enjoy. It's not really called for to accuse him of lining or snagging fish and to assume he's an unethical angler. I hope he's not offended by your incompetency and irrational assumptions about his character, and continues to share his experiences with the rest of the well mannered individuals on this site. If you have a problem with guides and their methods of catching fish, then start a new discussion regarding that. Or if you have a problem with people lining fish, then state your opinion without offending anyone. There is no need to copy a picture, that is blurry and at night, from someone's posts and accuse them of lining fish.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

ICEGUY said:


> Pm sent.



Post reported


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Salmon season is here!


----------



## chibear54 (Feb 9, 2007)

this discussion happens every year. every year it just comes down to a person's own discretion on what is moral/ethical/legal. either way no one is going to win this arguement. as for the picture, the NFL would rule that "not enough conclusive evidence" in regards to it being lined/snagged.


----------

